# Phrag fischeri



## bcostello (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's my first bloom. I had no idea they were so tiny. I just love it. It is such a tiny little plant. Is this normal to be blooming on a plant this small?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 23, 2013)

I like it too. Great job.


----------



## eteson (Nov 23, 2013)

I would be really pleased if where mine!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 23, 2013)

Very nice fischeri, I really like this species. On your I love how the dorsal mirrors the pouch in color and size


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 23, 2013)

The color is fantastic (almost solid pink). Once it has more growths it might be worth selfing and line-breeding the pink color trait. Your plant looks very healthy so I wouldn't worry about it being a single growth.


----------



## Hera (Nov 23, 2013)

That's adorable! Now I want one too.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2013)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## eaborne (Nov 23, 2013)

Excellent color!


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2013)

Love that bloom...so very delicate looking and the color is wonderful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2013)

That is a great color for fischeri! Great shape, also.


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd love to know where you bought it too.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> That is a great color for fischeri! Great shape, also.



Exactly my thinking when I saw the pics!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice. About the size; I got a pb MG one from Ed Hanes w/ 12" LS.


----------



## bcostello (Nov 24, 2013)

I got it from Monsoon Flora in June of 2011 as a very tiny little seedling.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice. About the size; I got a pb MG one from Ed Hanes w/ 12" LS.



what is a pb MG Eric?oke:oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2013)

Eric was too lazy to write out previous bloomed mature growth IMHO:rollhappy:

Prefect shape for current breeding! I love the pink as well.


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful color and shape.

Often the first bloom for this species has problems, but not for this one.

Share your culture tips:wink:


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 24, 2013)

that is a nice one for sure


----------



## TDT (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonderful! This is on my wish list....


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice!!!! One of my favourite!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> what is a pb MG Eric?oke:oke:





SlipperKing said:


> Eric was too lazy to write out previous bloomed mature growth IMHO:rollhappy:



Previously bloomed, multiple growth.  Whoo, time for a nap now!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy smokes! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2013)

:clap::clap: What a Q-T!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I need to know what Q-T is. I'm gonna have to look up Monsoon Flora
and I bet it's where I can't buy. I'm in love with this bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2013)

OMG! Come on Mom! QT = cutie!


----------



## bcostello (Nov 26, 2013)

Seattle has some on sale for $120.  
I got mine for $24.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2013)

bcostello said:


> Seattle has some on sale for $120.
> I got mine for $24.



How big are Seattle's plants? I got mine from OL and didn't pay nearly that much


----------



## abax (Nov 26, 2013)

Snooty NYer! Back in my young days QT meant something else, sonny boy.
I don't quite remember what. We were all tripping on something and
demonstrating against something. Aaaahhh, Quick Time, that's it! Sort of
like "real time" now.

*Sorry for the hijack. Eric's fault entirely.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2013)

8-track, dial phone, record player...Times are a'changing'


----------



## abax (Nov 27, 2013)

OMG! No texting! How did we survive???!!! Sex, drugs and rock n' roll.


----------



## Modden (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice species and great color on your plant, anyone know a source for this species in Europe?


----------



## Missgreen (Dec 1, 2013)

Modden- I found my schlimii at orkidegartneriet.dk write them an email and they will send it to you.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous colour! The one I got are very compact plant too...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> Modden- I found my schlimii at orkidegartneriet.dk write them an email and they will send it to you.



Ummm, this is a fischeri!


----------



## abax (Dec 4, 2013)

I just had to come back and drool over this Phrag. again. I don't know how,
but it's both very cute and elegant at the same time.


----------

